# Newbe back to fitness



## txoncallguy (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey guys just started going back to gym..been a long long time..need major help..Im 5 10 198 lbs..have lost 8 lbs over 2 mnths jogging/cardio..my Body Mass Index shows I should weigh about 175. Should I continue cardio till I loose another 23 lbs or so. Also started weight training 3 times a week. Should I wait and loose lbs first before starting  my first cycle of sustanona 250(I think thats what it is), should I wait till I lose lbs then start weight training and at the same time start my cycle., or should I continue to weight train and do cardio till I lose the lbs then start my cycle..Im not neccessarily trying to get really bulky or big..I prefer the leaner/but in shape look. Man do I need help or what..Newbe in TX.


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 26, 2005)

welcome


----------



## Brucegtp (Nov 8, 2005)

Just remember, before you decide on AS, do a lil research first. Look up the different types of roids (pertaining to the effects on body) and most importantly look up the post cycle therapy (PCT). Properly training, diet, and sleep are all NECESSARY factors also. Welcome, you will enjoy this site!

"knowledge is power"


----------



## HeavyMetal64 (Nov 8, 2005)

I second what Bruce said.

Make sure your diet, training, and program is down to a "t". Gear is for when you've tapped out so to speak. Educate yourself as much as possible on a proper training reginmine, diet, and all about AS. Make sure you have a good PCT planned out before you even begin the cycle.

Best of luck man.


----------



## steve0085 (Nov 8, 2005)

BMI is an outdated and useless way to determine what ones weight should be, go get some bodyfat calipers and find out where you're at.  From reading your post you say that you aren't yet weight training, so you need a few years of that before you should cycle.  Also, if you aren't trying to get "bulky or big" then don't use steroids because the only point of using steroids is to gain muscle mass, they aren't going to re-shape your body.


----------

